# Specimen Catt and Phal



## Rick (Aug 16, 2014)

My Cattleya gaskelaniana did pretty good this year. Wish I hadn't dropped it off the table and broke of one whole spike




Got the best blooming ever out of my Phalaenopsis fasciata


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2014)

nice.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 16, 2014)

Well grown! I really love your Cattleya


----------



## Justin (Aug 16, 2014)

nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2014)

Great growing, Rick!


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2014)

Love the fasciata. I have one slightly smaller than your plant and it blooms
and blooms and blooms...keikis quite a lot as well and then the keikis bloom too. Can't beat fasciata for ease of culture and lotsa flowers.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 17, 2014)

Impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## Stone (Aug 17, 2014)

Both very good!


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow!! Huge plants.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 17, 2014)

well grown


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2014)

abax said:


> Love the fasciata. I have one slightly smaller than your plant and it blooms
> and blooms and blooms...keikis quite a lot as well and then the keikis bloom too. Can't beat fasciata for ease of culture and lotsa flowers.




Yes!

The fasciata has been with me since 2002 when I picked it up as a seedling at the Santa Barbara Orchid Show. 

It is also fragrant late morning/noon and smells like tangerines.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## eteson (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow!
Nice plants!


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 18, 2014)

Marvelous flowering!


----------



## Clark (Aug 19, 2014)

Both are super.


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 19, 2014)

All of the above...Rick, your plants are always excellent.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> All of the above...Rick, your plants are always excellent.



Thanks Migrant

But I don't post too many pics of the crappy stuff


----------

